# Recomendacion de cuadro HT para AM



## nataku002 (May 2, 2009)

Hola, que tal???

Vengo al foro y acudo a ustedes para pedirles un poco ayuda y consejos con un par de dudas que tengo 

ultimamente me han dado ganas de armar una bicicleta HT para all mountain en estos momentos tengo una Alubike XTA Pitbull que como es de XC es bastante buena para subir pero hay que controlarse un poco en las bajadas, estaba pensando en cambiarle el cuadro y poco a poco cambiar los demas componente para tener una buena bici para descender

de los cuadros rigidos que mas me gustan esta el Duncon Amstaff y el Pitbull pero buscando en internet me encontre un cuadro de DJ que me gusto mucho y aparte es bastante barato que es el Sette Shadow, ustedes que opinan de este cuadro???? buscando en el foro encontre un par de treads donde usan este cuadro para AM 









la idea principal que tengo seria ponerle una Marzocchi 44 a 120mm y con lo que me ahorro en el cuadro podria comprar un par de ruedas que creo serian algo descentes

mi duda principal es si el Sette Shadow sea una buena opcion de cuadro para AM o mejor sigo pensando en los duncon

aqui esta el tread que me llamo la atencion:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485993

y el link del cuadro:

https://www.setteusa.com/shadow_frame.htm

https://www.pricepoint.com/detail/1...ette-Shadow-4x-Dirt-Jump-Frame-Black-16.5.htm

saludos y espero sus opiniones


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Se ve bien, no se que tal la geometría, se me hace que 70 en el angulo de dirección es un poco inclinado para mas bajadas, y en la liga que pusiste mencionaron problemas al poner llantas anchas atrás, no se que llantas le piensas poner.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo me iria por el Duncon por geometria, prestaciones, etc... Tiene un precio interesante. 

Echale un ojo a la On-One Inbred, la Santa Cruz Chameleon (un poco mas cara, pero no inaccesible) y la Transition Trans AM.

Cuando estuve en tu dilema, al final encontre un cuadro barato marca Nashbar de acero Reynolds 853... no es la mejor maquina de AM, porque esta pensada para tijeras de 100mm, pero si da el ancho y se siente muy bien con la Pike a 115-125mm.

El acero es mas noble, si vas por una hardtail.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Concuerdo con Warp, echale un ojo a las On-One inbreed, y a las Blue Pig de Ragley. Ambas de acero (diseñadas por la misma persona), y unas de las mejores HT de AM que hay ahora en el mercado por el precio. Con ellas se puede ver que la calidad no necesariamente está a un precio inalcanzable.

Ahora, ya si de plano quieres aluminio (espero no) tragley tiene la mbop, igual a la blue pig, pero de aluminio y un poco más ligera.

Escogeria cualquiera de estas opciones sobre las duncon por mera calidad por precio.

Ahora bien, es diferente una bici de AM a una DJ, asi que ojo. Una de AM se puede pedalear bien de subida, una de DJ ya es otro boleto. Una DJ no es muy estable a altas velocidades, una de AM puede serlo más. UNa de DJ es por lo general indestructible, una de Am no tanto. Una de DJ es buena para DJ... una de AM es buena para la montaña. Antes de decidirte si te compras una DJ, preguntate exactamente que vas a hacer con ella.


----------



## nataku002 (May 2, 2009)

Orale muchas gracias por sus respuestas, la verdad no sabia que el acero era mejor para HT y que las de DJ no eran tan buenas a alta velocidad

ahora ya tengo un poco mas claras las cosas :thumbsup: 

viendo las cosas asi creo que mis opciones son el Inbred o la Blue Pig, porque si la quiero para andar rodando por la montaña de arriba a abajo, buscando en internet se encuentran muy buenos comentarios de ambos cuadros y comienzo a hacerme a la idea de un cuadro de estos  

a simple vista las veo un poco "fragiles" pero supongo que como es acero son mas resistentes a los golpes (disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema) 

buscando tiendas online vi que todas las que venden estos cuadros son de Europa, el Inbred sale como en 3400 y el Blue Pig como en 5000 ya con envio a México, mi duda es como cuanton cobraran de aranceles aqui en MX y tambien si valdria la pena el gasto extra por el Blue Pig


saludos y en verdad agradezco muchos sus comentarios


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Si viene por Royal Mail, algo así como el 15% sobre el valor de la mercancia. Si vienen por UPS, es posible que un poco más. Mi recomendacion es Royal Mail si tienes oportunidad de hacerlo.

Como comentario a las de DJ, lo que sucede es que ellas tienen un angulo de dirección algo vertical con horquilla de corto recorrido; los angulos de dirección verticales no son los más estables para altas velocidades. Claro, se puede compensar con una horquillas mas altas para "acostar" un poco más los angulo, pero esto fastidia totalmente la geometria de la bici por lo que no lo recomiendo... por ejemplo, se "acostaria" el angulo del tubo del asiento, y ya con eso, pues dificultaria mucho el pedaleo en subida.


----------



## nataku002 (May 2, 2009)

Alguno de ustedes conoce alguna tienda en USA donde tengan el Blue Pig de Ragley, para ver si tengo mas opciones aparte de CRC.



ritopc said:


> Como comentario a las de DJ, lo que sucede es que ellas tienen un angulo de dirección algo vertical con horquilla de corto recorrido; los angulos de dirección verticales no son los más estables para altas velocidades. Claro, se puede compensar con una horquillas mas altas para "acostar" un poco más los angulo, pero esto fastidia totalmente la geometria de la bici por lo que no lo recomiendo... por ejemplo, se "acostaria" el angulo del tubo del asiento, y ya con eso, pues dificultaria mucho el pedaleo en subida.


como tambien me gusta subir creo que descarto los cuadros de DJ 

saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39112


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

nataku002 said:


> Alguno de ustedes conoce alguna tienda en USA donde tengan el Blue Pig de Ragley, para ver si tengo mas opciones aparte de CRC.
> 
> como tambien me gusta subir creo que descarto los cuadros de DJ
> 
> saludos


Hasta donde yo se, cualquier pedido internacional (USA, Latam, etc) tiene que hacerse por CRC. Iban a montar un distribuidor en USA pero no estoy seguro si ya lo hicieron. Puedes confirmarlo con Brant Richards A.K.A "brant" en mtbr.com, el es el dueño/diseñador detras de Ragley. Mandale un PM, contesta muy rápido.

La realidad es que pedir de USA, o de CRC (GB) sería casi lo mismo; el envío es practicamente el mismo, así como el tiempo de entrega. Y, si lo que quieres es enviar a USA para que alguien te lo traiga, estoy seguro que CRC lo envia a USA libre da cargo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Si viene por Royal Mail, algo así como el 15% sobre el valor de la mercancia. Si vienen por UPS, es posible que un poco más. Mi recomendacion es Royal Mail si tienes oportunidad de hacerlo.
> 
> Como comentario a las de DJ, lo que sucede es que ellas tienen un angulo de dirección algo vertical con horquilla de corto recorrido; los angulos de dirección verticales no son los más estables para altas velocidades. Claro, se puede compensar con una horquillas mas altas para "acostar" un poco más los angulo, pero esto fastidia totalmente la geometria de la bici por lo que no lo recomiendo... por ejemplo, se "acostaria" el angulo del tubo del asiento, y ya con eso, pues dificultaria mucho el pedaleo en subida.


Chain Reaction lo envia por UPS. Los pedidos que he hecho me han cobrado el IVA, a excepción del último que también tuve que pagar por agente aduanal (no se por que, quizás pasé el límite por el que no se necesitaba).


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Chain Reaction lo envia por UPS. Los pedidos que he hecho me han cobrado el IVA, a excepción del último que también tuve que pagar por agente aduanal (no se por que, quizás pasé el límite por el que no se necesitaba).


Buena noticia Roberto, CRC envia desde hace un par de semanas por Royal Mail tambien.... por ejemplo: envios pequeños a solo ~15usd... no se si tambien envian paquetes grandes por ahí, pero pequeños y medianos tienen la opcion.... habrá que revisar


----------



## nataku002 (May 2, 2009)

gracias por los comentarios, si todo sale bien y no cambio de opinion espero tener mi cuadro nuevo a finales de mayo o principios de junio  

saludos


----------

